# savannah hvac



## carlhaehl (Dec 2, 2011)

I work on HVAC (Savannah, GA) I noticed that my upstairs has these different elbows on the FHW baseboard heating. I have never seen these, but all the baseboards upstairs have these. What are they for??

AC repair savannah ga


----------

